

Qualcomm Details Hexagon 680 DSP in Snapdragon 820: Accelerated Imaging - Rockerczy
http://anandtech.com/show/9552/qualcomm-details-hexagon-680-dsp-in-snapdragon-820-accelerated-imaging

======
TD-Linux
Ugh, it really bothers me how the partitioning in the die shot is 100% made up
(it says so in the small text).

It looks neat and all, but the Hexagon has existed for a while in a number of
phones and I've seen pretty minimal usage of it. Would more ARM cores be a
better use of die space? Also, why not implement the video codecs on it and
drop the fixed function hardware?

~~~
Rockerczy
Looks like Anandtech updated the slide of the die shot.

HVX is designed to handle significant compute workloads for image processing
applications such as virtual reality, augmented reality, image processing,
video processing, and computer vision. This means that tasks that might
otherwise be running on a relatively power hungry CPU or GPU can run a
comparatively efficient DSP instead

~~~
TD-Linux
You're right, they did. However it's still made up - you can clearly see the
four CPU cores underneath the "LTE / Adreno" section.

Also looks like they posted some actual benchmarks. The numbers do look pretty
impressive. I'd also like to see some results compared to shaders - some of
them (histogram) are not a very good fit, but many of the other convolutions
would be.

